# What colours am I likely to get?



## MnToe (Jun 21, 2015)

Which is the more dominant gene and what colors am I likely to end up with?
I have a black pied tan doe and am thinking of mating her with a back self


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If they don't carry anything in common, and assuming the doe only has one Tan gene, you will get 50% Black Tan and 50% Black. All babies will carry Piebald. 
Black: aa
Tan: a^t (so Black Tan with 1 Tan gene is a^t/a)
Piebald: ss
So you see, all except Tan is recessive, which means they'll need two of each for it to show. If the doe has two Tan genes, you'll get 100% Black Tan. If the buck carries Piebald, you'll get 50% Piebald.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just keep in mind those % arnt 50% of the litter will be that colour, it's each baby has a 50% chance of be that colour. So depending on your luck you could get say a whole litter of of none of that colour.


----------

